# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بشير لومي يابشير لومي

## الشمشار

*سلامات 
وادي دجله درن يارجاله 
صحيت الليله من النوم علي صوت حنان باكمبا وهي تغني 
بشير لومي يابشير لومي 
عزو الرسول يا 
سوو البخوووووووووور يا 
ماعارف الرابط شنو بين بشير لومي والدراناب 
صحيت من النوم وحنان باكمبا تغني 
قلت كان مشيت اتسوكت الامور بتجوط والشغلانه بتجر 
قررت اني افتح الراديو اسمع اقوال الصحف في الهلاليه 104
وادي دجله يتعادل 
وادي دجله يبكر بالهدف الاول 
مستوي مميز لحموده ((دي عملوها ظاهره ))
طوالي اتناولت تلفوني وضربت لي عزو 
ما معز محجوب ياجماعه الصبر بوريكم 
عزو معانا في جمعيه المعوقين 
ماسك رياضه المعوقين ومريخابي لون الدم 
ضربت لي 
الجرس الاول 
الجرس التاني 
رد 
((الزول ده تقول دخانابي ))
قلت لي عزو صباح الخير 
هو 
هلا ياشاب صباح الورد 
انا 
اسمع ياصاحبي سامع حنان باكمبا دي 
هو باستغراب 
ايوه سامعه 
انا
الزوله دي بركه شكلها 
غنت بشير لومي دي والجماعه انعدلت عليهم وبقو يدرنو كمان 
هو 
اي والله كلامك صاح انا المحيرني حموده كمان بقي يجيب اقوان 
انا 
هسي انا دايرك في موضوع هام وعاجل 
هو 
اتفضل 
انا 
فتشو لينا عنوان نادي دجله ده دايرنو ضروري 
هو 
لي شنو انت شاكي انو الكوره طلعت درون ولاشنو ؟
انا 
لالا 
هو 
اها 
انا 
دايرين نلعب معاهو مباراه نحن ناس اتحاد المعوقين حركيا ديل 
هو 
نعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا 
نعم الله عليك 
موش السجماناب درنو معاهو يبقي نحن بنديهو 9صفر في الشوط الاول 
هو 
لكن هو ما حيلاقي المريخ 
انا 
مريخ شنو يازول المريخ كمان بلاقي اي حاجه والسلام 
انا بقصد ليك فريقنا بتاع المعوقين 
هو 
ضحك وقال  لي جدا 
والمكالمه انتهت 
هووووووووووووووي ياصفوه 
تعالو شجعونا 
وجيبو معاكم حنان باكمبا 
والصفقه فووووووووووووق 
وبشير لومي يابشير لومي 
حرم حارس وادي دجله ده الاتجيهو فلايت من كتره ماحيقبل علي قونو ويطلع الكوره من الشبكه تقول لي حموده انا بوعدكم بي سوبر هاتريك اول دقيقتين 
نقطه سطر ازرق 
اختشو ياخ وادي دجله هع هع هع 
نقطه سطر احمر جميل 
بشير لومي صدقت معاهم ذكروني مازمبي لمو الغنايات لامن فهمو حاجات ههههههههه 
نقطه سطوربنفسجيه 
الكوره الجايه السجماناب لاعبين مع فريق الملوحه والفسيخ المصري 
والبعدها مع الجرجير الاريتري 
والبعدها مع البنزين الصومالي 
والبعدها مع التمباك الموريتاني 
يلا كلو عند السجماناب دروووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
مهم خالص 
حنان باكمبا عندها اغنيه هابطه اسمها بشير لومي غنتها وادي دجله مستواهو هبط وبقي يدرن 
مع السلامه ماشين نخش معسكر عشان نضرب ليكم وادي دجله ده 
 مهم شديييييييييييييييييييييد 
شوفو لينا طريقه نلاقي السجماناب المولد ده مايفوتنا ((بقصد فريق الجمعيه ))



*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*يجازي محنك يامعاوية
*

----------


## الشمشار

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااكم الاغنيه 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/uekBEAtG/__online.html


فهامات 
قالت المغنيه 
شاكر اتلبش ((ده شاكر علي الطاهر ياربي ولاشاكر تاني  ))
ازرق اتلبش دي مادايره فهامه 
استمتعوا 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الشمشار انت بقيت تمشى البحر ولا شنو ؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

يجازي محنك يامعاوية



باشمهندس حبابك 
اوعه تقول لي ماعندي اجازه وكلامك الميت ده ههههههههههه 
تجي تحضر كورتنا مع ناس وادي دجله ديل وتجيب معاك الزعماء الفي مدني كلهم هههههههههههه 
تعالو شجعونا واتفسحو ههههههههههههه 
منور يابشمهندس 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الشمشار انت بقيت تمشى البحر ولا شنو ؟



انت لسه من زمن بمشو البحر ؟؟؟
البحر بيجيني لحدي عندي 
حافظ منور يامنقه 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
رابطك مبااااااااااااااااااالغة
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هههههههههههههههههههههه
رابطك مبااااااااااااااااااالغة



استمتع ياصفوي والثفقه فووووق ثمح :a045::mo13::kaso2:
*

----------


## الشمشار

*الزار 
خلا العجائز صغار 
بجيبو اقوان ويطلعو من الاصفار 
الله يسترنا من الدخان والغبار قولو آمييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## nona

*والله يالشمشار قلت لي انت مخرج 
خلاص جيب لينا نادية قارورة وعلي شرط تغني 
انحن فوق عزنا ياهناياب التعادل ........  تمها
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله يالشمشار قلت لي انت مخرج 
خلاص جيب لينا نادية قارورة وعلي شرط تغني 
انحن فوق عزنا ياهناياب التعادل ........  تمها



هع هع هع بس كدي انتي تأمري 
بس اهم شئ برنسيسه تزغرد وانتي دوري جبجبه وانا بتمها ليكم اخراااااج ههههه 
منوره يانونا ان شاء الله الحفله سرت بالك 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الشمشار اغنية مبالغة
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شكرا الشمشار اغنية مبالغة



تسلم يامان نحن تحت الخدمه 
انبسط يامريخي يا اصيل 
*

----------


## jafaros

*هع هع هع هع هاااااااااع بالغت ياشمشار

والله سلك الا شوية
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*:1 (7):والله يا شمشرة انت مندع عدييييييييييييييييييييييل اقصد لعااااااااااااااااااااب عديل زي حمودة وبتحيب اقوان هههههه هاي0:54685:0 تسلم يا حبة انت بتدخل البهجة للنفوس واصل منتظرين الكثير من ابداعاتك:JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا شمشار ابدعت


تعويجة:

دي مباراة غير متكافاة
ما تحقرو ناس دجلة ديل براحة عليهم
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

هع هع هع هع هاااااااااع بالغت ياشمشار

والله سلك الا شوية



جفرووووووس الهلال ممغوس هههههههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

:1 (7):والله يا شمشرة انت مندع عدييييييييييييييييييييييل اقصد لعااااااااااااااااااااب عديل زي حمودة وبتحيب اقوان هههههه هاي0:54685:0 تسلم يا حبة انت بتدخل البهجة للنفوس واصل منتظرين الكثير من ابداعاتك:jc_hurrah:



حموده شنو المن زمن االطليان والجيش حفيان 
انا من عرفت الفريق ده جاب القون فيهو حموده قنعت من خيرا في هههههه 
ابو لين اقول ليك اول دقيقتين بجيب فيهم سوبر هاتريك 
تقول لي حموده الاقدم من الكسره هع هع 
انت ماسمعت حنان باكمبا بتغني بتقول 
واشرنبو ويا ويا 
واشرنبو عجبو 
البت دي ذاته مكسره في العجب خلي بالك 
تقول لي حموده هع هع 
ماتلبشنا زي الجماعه 
 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

تسلم يا شمشار ابدعت


تعويجة:

دي مباراة غير متكافاة
ما تحقرو ناس دجلة ديل براحة عليهم



منور يافرده كنت منتظرك تخش البوست ده عشان عارفو بعجبك هع هع 
وادي الرجله جاهم بلاء 
بالمناسبه حنان باكمبا بتقول في الاغنيه ناديه لبش 
هع هع هع انت براك افهمها زي ماتفهمها هع هع
*

----------

